# help finding scorpions in virginia??



## bioshock (Apr 11, 2010)

what species is in virginia and is it in all of virginia or just the southeastern part??


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 11, 2010)

Vaejovis carolinianus-   According to KSP below, it is found in the Appalachian Mtn's and foothills.   

http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/vaejovis.html


----------



## Sarcastro (Apr 11, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Vaejovis carolinianus-   According to KSP below, it is found in the Appalachian Mtn's and foothills.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/vaejovis.html


yup right as always...I hunt these guys all the time when I head in that area their a pretty cool species thats under appreciated as with most U.S. species.you should get a few.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Apr 14, 2010)

My Wife is from VA, if I am ever there for a visit, I might try to collect some.


----------

